# ice at flaming gorge?



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anybody know how the ice is on the north end of the lake? And where exactly is Holmes xing? Any info is greatly appreciate.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

we were up there this weekend the ice at anvil was 6+ and the ice at Holmes crossing was 12+ and the ice at buckboard was 14+ .Holmes crossing is on the Wyo side between anvil and buckboard . we caught just as many burbot during the day as we did at night.


----------



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

If you dont mind me asking were you fishing for macks at all or just targeting burbot? and did you catch any macks?


elkbudy said:


> we were up there this weekend the ice at anvil was 6+ and the ice at Holmes crossing was 12+ and the ice at buckboard was 14+ .Holmes crossing is on the Wyo side between anvil and buckboard . we caught just as many burbot during the day as we did at night.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

we were fishing for the macks and caught the burbot we did catch some good two to four pound macks,and one really big one ,he would not fit through the 10 inch hole we cut.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FYI

Holmes Crossing will be Squaw Hollow on older maps.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Holmes Xing (Squaw Hollow) is about 15 miles north of Manila. Plenty of ice out there now.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

How thick is the ice at Manila or Lucerne Bay?


----------



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

elkbudy said:


> we were fishing for the macks and caught the burbot we did catch some good two to four pound macks,and one really big one ,he would not fit through the 10 inch hole we cut.


holy crap serious? did you have to cut your line or drill another hole? sounds like a 20+ pounder or something, were you guys using sucker meat for bait or anything? and do you like catching burbot? those things look nasty but i heard they are real tasty!


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

we were using sucker meat , we had to cut the line on the big one but it was cool but he would not come through the ice i thought i had a snag at first he took 40 min to get to the ice but got his head in the hole and cut the line we guessed he was over 20 .the burbot were alright to catch but they are slimy and hard to fillet and you don't get much meat unless they were real big,


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Do Burbot fight very much?


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

the first one i caught was like dragging up a bag. but the bigger ones fought pretty good but they did not fight as good as the mack pups did


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

JAT83 said:


> Do Burbot fight very much?


They fight like walleye, taste as good too.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

DIPPER said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > Do Burbot fight very much?
> ...


Well, I wish I knew how Walleye fought and tasted....Catching a Walleye has been my focus for the past 3 years with no luck...  :?


----------

